# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Эрих фон Манштейн. "Утерянные победы".

## BappaBa

Читаю мемуары Манштейна, и не могу устоять, чтобы не поделиться перлами _фона_... 
Об отступлении за Днепр: 

```
Чрезвычайно трудные условия, в которых осуществлялся этот маневр, вынудили немецкое командование прибегнуть к любым мероприятиям, которые осложнили бы противнику преследование наших войск. Необходимо было помешать противнику немедленно после выхода на Днепр безостановочно продолжать свое наступление, перейдя к нему непосредственно после преследования. По этой причине немецкая сторона вынуждена была прибегнуть к тактике «выжженной земли». 

В зоне 20-30 км перед Днепром было разрушено, уничтожено или вывезено в тыл все, что могло помочь противнику немедленно продолжать свое наступление на широком фронте по ту сторону реки, то есть все, что могло явиться для него при сосредоточении сил перед нашими днепровскими позициями укрытием или местом расквартирования, и все, что могло облегчить ему снабжение, в особенности продовольственное снабжение его войск. 

Одновременно, по специальному приказу экономического штаба Геринга, из района, который мы оставляли, были вывезены запасы, хозяйственное имущество и машины, которые могли использоваться для военного производства. Это мероприятие, однако, проводилось группой армий только в отношении военных машин, цветных металлов, зерна и технических культур, а также лошадей и скота. О «разграблении» этих областей, естественно, не могло быть и речи. В немецкой армии — в противовес остальным — грабеж не допускался. Был установлен строгий контроль, чтобы исключить возможность вывоза какого-либо незаконного груза. Вывезенное нами с заводов, складов, из совхозов и т.п. имущество или запасы, между прочим, представляли собой государственную, а не частную собственность. 

Так как Советы в отбитых ими у нас областях немедленно мобилизовывали всех годных к службе мужчин до 60 лет в армию и использовали все население без исключения, даже и в районе боев, на работах военного характера, Главное командование германской армии приказало переправить через Днепр и местное население. В действительности эта принудительная мера распространялась, однако, только на военнообязанных, которые были бы немедленно призваны. Но значительная часть населения добровольно последовала за нашими отступающими частями, чтобы уйти от Советов, которых они опасались. Образовались длинные колонны, которые нам позже пришлось увидеть также и в восточной Германии. Армии оказывали им всяческую помощь. Их не «угоняли», а направляли в районы западнее Днепра, где немецкие штабы заботились об их размещении и снабжении. Бежавшее население имело право взять с собой и лошадей, и скот, — все, что только можно было вывезти. Мы предоставляли населению также, поскольку это было возможно, и транспорт. То, что война принесла им много страданий и неизбежных лишений, нельзя оспаривать. Но их же нельзя было сравнить с тем, что претерпело гражданское население в Германии от террористических бомбардировок, а также с тем, что позже произошло на востоке Германии. Во всяком случае, все принятые немецкой стороной меры объяснялись военной необходимостью.
```

  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Что здесь вызвало твой интерес?

----------


## BappaBa

> Что здесь вызвало твой интерес?

 В цитируемом или во всей книге?
В цитируемом:
1. вынужденность тактики «выжженной земли»;
2. фраза _в немецкой армии — в противовес остальным — грабеж не допускался_;
3. "добровольный" уход за Днепр мирного населения;
4. невозможность сравнения _страданий и неизбежных лишений_ жителей СССР со страданиями населения в Германии _от террористических бомбардировок, а также с тем, что позже произошло на востоке Германии_.

----------


## Ramil

А и что ты хотел бы, чтобы он написал? 
1. Чисто с военной точки зрения, если бы это была война между племенами Мумбо и Юмбо в сельве Амазонки, тактика выжженной земли, в принципе, оправдывает себя. 
2. В Красной армии, даже несмотря на угрозу расстрела на месте, действительно имели место и мародёрство и воровство. Причём, если на освобождённых территориях СССР брать было особенно нечего, наши войска вовсю оторвались в восточной Европе, а уж что советские войска творили в Германии СМИ до сих пор стыдливо умалчивают. Вполне допускаю, что в частях Вермахта действительно в этом отношении был больший порядок (именно Вермахта, не СС).
3. "Добровольный" уход за Днепр также мог иметь место. Далеко не всем нравилась советская власть. И кинохронику немецкую я видел, где иногда наступающие немецкие войска встречали как освободителей. Это потом, когда приходило СС радость проходила. А народ наш банально драпал за Днепр просто из страха и от голода. "Лица, находившиеся на оккупированных территориях" фильтровались СМЕРШем. Прибавь немецкую пропаганду и тот факт, что жратвы не было вообще, и вполне можно допустить, что многие люди двинулись бы на запад за немцами.
Единственное, в чём Майнштейн ИМО откровенно врёт, так это в том, что немецкая армия помогала беженцам. На том этапе уже было не до них.
Кстати многие с освобождённых территорий отправлялись прямиком пилить тайгу, а кого и к стенке ставили.
4. Насчёт невозможности сравнения страданий, - тоже конечно Майнштейн приукрасил, да просто потому, что страдания немцев он ИМО воспринимал намного сильнее, чем страдания унтерменьшей. Но, к слову, бомбардировка Дрездена - чистый терроризм, ничем не оправданный и чудовищный по своей жестокости акт. Да и наши войска тоже отрывались вовсю, как я уже говорил.

----------


## Scorpio

> 4. Насчёт невозможности сравнения страданий, - тоже конечно Майнштейн приукрасил, да просто потому, что страдания немцев он ИМО воспринимал намного сильнее, чем страдания унтерменьшей. Но, к слову, бомбардировка Дрездена - чистый терроризм, ничем не оправданный и чудовищный по своей жестокости акт. Да и наши войска тоже отрывались вовсю, как я уже говорил.

 Как раз бомбардировка Дрездена (действительно, варварская) -- дело англо-американской авиации. Если не ошибаюсь, наши самолеты в этом не участвовали.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  4. Насчёт невозможности сравнения страданий, - тоже конечно Майнштейн приукрасил, да просто потому, что страдания немцев он ИМО воспринимал намного сильнее, чем страдания унтерменьшей. Но, к слову, бомбардировка Дрездена - чистый терроризм, ничем не оправданный и чудовищный по своей жестокости акт. Да и наши войска тоже отрывались вовсю, как я уже говорил.   Как раз бомбардировка Дрездена (действительно, варварская) -- дело англо-американской авиации. Если не ошибаюсь, наши самолеты в этом не участвовали.

 Я не думаю, что Майнштейн делил на "наших" и "ненаших". Он писал вообще про союзные войска.

----------


## Leof

У меня всегда вызывает негодование жалобы немцев на ведение русскими войны не по правилам! Катюши им не по правилам, а людей сжигать - это в порядке вещей.

----------


## BappaBa

> А и что ты хотел бы, чтобы он написал? 
> 1. Чисто с военной точки зрения, если бы это была война между племенами Мумбо и Юмбо в сельве Амазонки, тактика выжженной земли, в принципе, оправдывает себя.

 Для племен понятно, но, они же себя всегда считали _убер аллес_, преподносили надмозгами. И тут, вдруг, тактика выжженной земли; по пропаганде Геббельса это должно быть ежедневным послеобеденным занятием большевиков.  

> 2. В Красной армии, даже несмотря на угрозу расстрела на месте, действительно имели место и мародёрство и воровство. Причём, если на освобождённых территориях СССР брать было особенно нечего, наши войска вовсю оторвались в восточной Европе, а уж что советские войска творили в Германии СМИ до сих пор стыдливо умалчивают. Вполне допускаю, что в частях Вермахта действительно в этом отношении был больший порядок (именно Вермахта, не СС).

 Да, я видел известную фотографию на которой монголоид в форме РККА отбирает велосипед у немки. Но, я не уверен, что наши в полной мере ответили по принципу око за око. Я бы за свой уничтоженный дом постарался отыграться по полной.  

> 3. "Добровольный" уход за Днепр также мог иметь место. Далеко не всем нравилась советская власть. И кинохронику немецкую я видел, где иногда наступающие немецкие войска встречали как освободителей. Это потом, когда приходило СС радость проходила. А народ наш банально драпал за Днепр просто из страха и от голода. "Лица, находившиеся на оккупированных территориях" фильтровались СМЕРШем. Прибавь немецкую пропаганду и тот факт, что жратвы не было вообще, и вполне можно допустить, что многие люди двинулись бы на запад за немцами.
> Единственное, в чём Майнштейн ИМО откровенно врёт, так это в том, что немецкая армия помогала беженцам. На том этапе уже было не до них.
> Кстати многие с освобождённых территорий отправлялись прямиком пилить тайгу, а кого и к стенке ставили.

 Я не спорю, что где-то встречали немцев хлебом-солью (в районах, присоединенных к СССР перед самой войной), но в данном случае, имхо, большинство населения принудительно погнали на запад, предварительно отобрав скот и спалив целые деревни. Поэтому и боялись, что в РККА добавится добровольцев даже преклонного возраста. Только, Манштейн это преподносит как возможную мобилизацию против воли.  

> 4. Насчёт невозможности сравнения страданий, - тоже конечно Майнштейн приукрасил, да просто потому, что страдания немцев он ИМО воспринимал намного сильнее, чем страдания унтерменьшей. Но, к слову, бомбардировка Дрездена - чистый терроризм, ничем не оправданный и чудовищный по своей жестокости акт. Да и наши войска тоже отрывались вовсю, как я уже говорил.

 Ну, в общем, я выше высказал свое мнение по поводу полноты оплаты _око за око_.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А и что ты хотел бы, чтобы он написал? 
> 1. Чисто с военной точки зрения, если бы это была война между племенами Мумбо и Юмбо в сельве Амазонки, тактика выжженной земли, в принципе, оправдывает себя.   Для племен понятно, но, они же себя всегда считали _убер аллес_, преподносили надмозгами. И тут, вдруг, тактика выжженной земли; по пропаганде Геббельса это должно быть ежедневным послеобеденным занятием большевиков.

 Ты не путай пропаганду с военными научными дисциплинами - тактикой и стратегией. Майнштейн - кадровый военный и вся пропаганда ему, как мне кажется, и всему генералитету - до одного места. Во-первых, они получали информацию не от Геббелься, во-вторых - лишить противника ресурсов при отступлении - вполне разумный шаг, и он, как военный, не мог этого не видеть.   

> Originally Posted by Ramil  4. Насчёт невозможности сравнения страданий, - тоже конечно Майнштейн приукрасил, да просто потому, что страдания немцев он ИМО воспринимал намного сильнее, чем страдания унтерменьшей. Но, к слову, бомбардировка Дрездена - чистый терроризм, ничем не оправданный и чудовищный по своей жестокости акт. Да и наши войска тоже отрывались вовсю, как я уже говорил.   Ну, в общем, я выше высказал свое мнение по поводу полноты оплаты _око за око_.

 На мнение имеешь право, всё же, не стоит уподобляться, как мне кажется, и не стоит насиловать немецких женщин только за то, что какой-то Ганс, спалил родную хату. Но это опять же - моё ХО.

----------


## Dimitri

> 3. "добровольный" уход за Днепр мирного населения;

 За немцев воевало *1 млн.* советских градан - тысяч 600 - русские. 
2 русских дивизии СС (29-ая РОНА (не путать с РОА), и 30-я) даже были, так что не знаю чему тут удивляешься.

----------


## Ramil

> 3. "добровольный" уход за Днепр мирного населения;
> 			
> 		  За немцев воевало *1 млн.* советских градан - тысяч 600 - русские. 
> 2 русских дивизии СС (29-ая РОНА (не путать с РОА), и 30-я) даже были, так что не знаю чему тут удивляешься.

 welcome back

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> 3. "добровольный" уход за Днепр мирного населения;
> 			
> 		  За немцев воевало *1 млн.* советских градан - тысяч 600 - русские. 
> 2 русских дивизии СС (29-ая РОНА (не путать с РОА), и 30-я) даже были, так что не знаю чему тут удивляешься.

 Ерунда. За немцев воевало чуть больше 50 тысяч человек.
Цифра в миллион - пропаганда, не имеющая ничего общего с реальностью.

----------


## BappaBa

> Кстати многие с освобождённых территорий отправлялись прямиком пилить тайгу, а кого и к стенке ставили

 Про гражданское население пока данных не нашел, а про военнослужащих:  

```
На самом деле вплоть до конца войны подавляющее большинство (свыше 90%) советских военнослужащих, освобождённых из немецкого плена, после необходимой проверки в спецлагерях НКВД возвращались в строй или направлялись на работу в промышленность. Незначительное количество (около 4%) было арестовано и примерно столько же направлено в штрафбаты.
```

Тут http://militera.lib.ru/research/pyhalov_i/index.html данные с таблицами. 
Интересная информация о фильме "Последний бой майора Пугачёва" по рассказу Шаламова:  

```
О том, как выглядел «подвиг майора Пугачёва» на самом деле, рассказал Александр Бирюков в телепередаче «Шаги победы», показанной по Магаданскому телевидению 5 сентября 1995 года. Оказывается, такой факт [348] действительно имел место. Бежали, предварительно задушив вахтенного караульного. В перестрелках с преследующими их солдатами убили ещё несколько человек. И действительно, из 12 «героев» 10 являлись бывшими военными: 7 человек — власовцы, избежавшие высшей меры только потому, что после войны в СССР была отменена смертная казнь. Двое — полицаи, добровольно перешедшие на службу к немцам (один из них дослужился до чина начальника сельской полиции), расстрела или петли избежали по той же причине. И только один — бывший морской офицер, имевший до войны две судимости по уголовным статьям и попавший в лагерь за убийство милиционера при отягчающих обстоятельствах. При этом 11 из 12 имели отношение к лагерной администрации: нарядчик, повар и т.п. Характерная деталь: когда ворота «зоны» оказались широко распахнутыми, из 450 заключённых за беглецами не последовал больше никто. 

Ещё один показательный факт. В ходе погони 9 бандитов были убиты, трое же уцелевших возвращены в лагерь, откуда, спустя годы, но ещё до окончания полученного ими срока, вышли на волю. После чего, вполне возможно, рассказывали внукам о том, как безвинно страдали в годы «культа личности». Остаётся лишь в очередной раз посетовать на излишнюю мягкость и гуманность сталинского правосудия.
```

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri     
> 			
> 				3. "добровольный" уход за Днепр мирного населения;
> 			
> 		  За немцев воевало *1 млн.* советских градан - тысяч 600 - русские. 
> 2 русских дивизии СС (29-ая РОНА (не путать с РОА), и 30-я) даже были, так что не знаю чему тут удивляешься.   Ерунда. За немцев воевало чуть больше 50 тысяч человек.
> Цифра в миллион - пропаганда, не имеющая ничего общего с реальностью.

 lol 
50 тыс. только казаков было

----------


## Dimitri

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D1% ... 0%BD%D0%B5   

> Только иностранных добровольцев в Германских вооруженных силах (с 1940 по 1945 гг.) насчитывалось: граждан Западной и Северо-Западной Европы – около 145000 человек; граждан государств Восточной и Юго-Восточной Европы – около 300000 человек; арабов – 5000-6000 человек; индийцев – 3000-4000 человек; *граждан СССР – 1300000-1500000 человек.*

----------

